# Gute Fänge mit Vims?



## Dr. Komix (10. März 2006)

Hi ich hab so ding in meiner Kiste aber Wasser gesehen hat der auch noch nicht.#t 

Na ja nutzt ihr dieses Modell ?  Und auch schon Fisch damit gefangen? 

Und wie ist das Laufverhalten?  

Mit 15g oder 10g fliegen die bestimmt weiter als die Spöket oder sind ja auch nur halb so groß ?

Mal ein Bild dammit ihr wisst was ich eigentlich meine.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Ich hab drei von den Dingern (12 Gramm u. 8 Gramm).
Der erste hat mir sofort beim ersten Versuch eine schöne Meerforelle gebracht.
Ich mag die. Sehen nidlich aus und laufen gut.
Lassen sich aber nicht annähernd so gut werfen wie ein Spöket!
Sind eher was für UL-fischen.
Leider gibt es sie hier in keinem Laden. in den meisten Shops hier an der Küste kennt den keiner ". "Vims ? Nie gehört!"


----------



## Schweißsocke (10. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Hab die Dinger aus Hvide Sande mitgebracht. 
  Unsere Barsche haben sie sehr lieb. :k 

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Ich hab sie mir heute auch endlich nach monatelangem Angucken gekauft. Hab mir den grün/bläulichen und einen mit Bachforellenlook in 12g gekauft. Die Tage hol ich mir noch den weißen mit roten Tupfern :q. Sehen echt süss aus die Lütten. In Kiel, Eutin und in Kaltenkirchen, also auch an der Küste gibt es sie zu kaufen. Man muss, wie zu jedem Köder, Vertrauen haben. Wenn´s nicht mit den Mefos klappt, dann mit den Barschen oder Puffforellen .....


----------



## dat_geit (12. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Pasi du Schlingel.
Die beiden habe ich auch in Eutin gleich auf den Ladentisch gepackt.
Hoffe, die kommen bald mal ins Wasser:r #q ........


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Wart ihr heute los? Ich hab die Vims doch glatt in Sierksdorf getestet.... ABER ZU COLD!!!! Die Vims fliegen meines Erachtens sehr gut und laufen auch sehr gut #6..... Geile Teile!!! Jetzt müssen sie mir nur noch "silber" schenken.


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

MMM merkwürding kaum ist das Thema im AB aufgetaucht sind die kleinen Vims auch in Ebay aufgetaucht;+ .

CIA FBI KGB wer wars?


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Viiiiiiiiel zu teuer! Wer die kauft hat was am Kopf!!!! Normalpreis ist 3,50€-3,99€. Wenn man da noch 2,95€ oder 3,90€ VERSAND bezahlt.................. neee das sag ich lieber nicht....... :q:q:q

http://sport.search.ebay.de/vims_An...ZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ3QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Wo  kann man die kleinen kaufen? so im norden? in hh?

hab meinen bei ebay gekauft aber mit einigen anderen wobblern mit.

will mir noch ein paar zulegen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Knutzen in Kiel, bei Mosebach in Eutin, bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen und vielleicht auch in der Gummitanke in HH.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Hoerning in Hamburg


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Wird mal Zeit dieses Thema hoch zu holen. 

Hat es noch weitere Erfahrungen mit dem lütten Verführer gegeben?

Uli


----------



## GraFrede (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

DS/Angelsport Flensburg/Weiche. Alle Größen und Fraben erhältlich.


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit dieses Thema hoch zu holen.
> 
> Hat es noch weitere Erfahrungen mit dem lütten Verführer gegeben?
> 
> Uli



Jo,

ich kann ihn wämstens empfehlen. Gerade, wenn die Trutten n büschen zickig sind und dazu noch außerhalb der Fliegenrutenreichweite. #6 
Ich fisch übrigens die gleichen Farben wie Mario!!!


----------



## Beifänger (1. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Moin!

Ich habe den Köder bisher nur sehr wenig getestet, daher kann ich nichts zur Fängigkeit sagen. Den einzigen Fisch den ich mit einem Vims haken konnte, war jedenfalls ziemlich "geplättet".  














TL


----------



## Christian D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*



> Den einzigen Fisch den ich mit einem Vims haken konnte, war jedenfalls ziemlich "geplättet".


 
Da ist ein Boot drüber gefahren!


----------



## defender (1. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Hallo!

Hab mir auch gleich 5 bestellt und teste sie mal Ende März.

Die mußte ich unbedingt haben!|rolleyes 
Gruss
Christian


----------



## PxDaumen (2. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Habe mir gestern den 12gr in weiss mit roten Punkten (siehe Foto oben) auf dem Weg nach Hause gegönnt! Übrigens bei Hoerning in HH - war der letzte in weiss/rot....

Gruss,

PxDaumen


----------



## defender (18. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Und? Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen mit dem Köder?;+


----------



## defender (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Erst sind alle interessiert an dem Köder und dann kommt nix....;+ 

Naja, am Samstag gehts es für eine Woche nach Als und danach werde ich berichten.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## PxDaumen (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

@defender

... wir werdens auch probieren... dann werde ich auch berichten von meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Vims. Wolln mal hoffen, das es nicht so windet (12gr.!!!)

PxDaumen


----------



## defender (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*



PxDaumen schrieb:


> @defender
> 
> ... wir werdens auch probieren... dann werde ich auch berichten von meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Vims. Wolln mal hoffen, das es nicht so windet (12gr.!!!)
> 
> PxDaumen



Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich auch bei ordentlich Wind mit meiner Cheetha weit genug rauskomme....der Schnurbauch nervt vielleicht ein wenig...|rolleyes


----------



## defender (2. April 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Also, auf Als habe ich mit dem Vims nichts gefangen. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich, nachdem ich mit meinem Lieblingsblinker "Hansen Victor" die ersten Fänge hatte, den Test abgebrochen habe...:m


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Vims mal wieder aktualisiert...
Ein ziemlich geniales Teil, wenn auch bislang nur am Forellenpuff getestet. In weiß/rotgepunktet scheint er ganz beliebt zu sein bei den Fischen.
An leichten Ruten fliegt das Teil super weit, kann mit Spöket mithalten, läuft dazu noch klasse, auch bei langsamer Führung.
Also, ich kann den nur jedem ans Herz legen...


----------



## Carp4Fun (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*



Nuphar_lutea schrieb:


> An leichten Ruten fliegt das Teil super weit, kann mit Spöket mithalten, läuft dazu noch klasse, auch bei langsamer Führung.


Na na na,

Und wie schauts mit der Stabilität der hinteren Öse aus?|bla:
Naja, war wohl ein Montagsmodell. Ansonsten gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Aber darüber, dass du hier meine Geheimköder preisgibst, müssen wir uns wohl nochmal unterhalten...


----------



## Borstenwurm (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Ich bin an dem "Vims" in meinem Angelladen bisher immer dran vorbeigelaufen!

Werde mir wohl doch ein paar zulegen!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Rocky Coast (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Find den Vims auch gut, läßt sich weit werfen, wackelt aufreizend und ist auf Forellen einfach fängig ! 
Nur zu empfehlen !


----------



## lille pojken (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Moin an Alle!!!
Wollte nur mal fragen seit wie lange es die bei euch ca zu haben gibt???
Habe die ersten Modelle hier bei mir ca 2004 gesehen!!!!


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (2. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

#h

Mal wieder zum Vims zurück...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teil in Verbindung mit Bachforellen?? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der da ganz gut ankommen könnte, wenn er auch ein (zu) wenig flach läuft.
Bin noch nicht zum antesten gekommen.


----------



## magnus12 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fänge mit Vims?*

Moin!

Ich habe mit den Dingern viele kleine Forellen gefangen, diese 30-45 cm langen, relativ dunklen "Fjordforellen" die das ganze Jahr in der Förde sind und wie Bachforellen aussehen. 

Das vor allem in der vor-und Nachsaison, bei ruhigem Wetter und relativ warmem Wasser, wenn mit "normalen" 20g+ Ködern nichts ging.
Sollte also auch auf Bachforellen gut funktionieren, zumal das Teil recht flott absinkt, lässt sich bestimmt gut bachauf werfen und tief führen. 

Gruß

Magnus


----------

